# A DNS issue? Cannot join domain...



## mrdellano (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a n00b, so please take it easy on me. 

Let me try my best to explain what I'm trying to accomplish, why I think it's not working, and what I have tried to do to fix it. 

WHAT I'D LIKE TO ACCOMPLISH 

I am setting up a network in my office. There are about 6 computers (all running XP Pro) that are connected to the server (running Windows 2003).

3 of the 6 computers are working just fine. I have them networked through the domain feature, so they all are connected to "samplesite.local" and they can view our server's intranet just fine (//samplesite/sample.aspx). 

The other 3 are not working. 

WHY I THINK IT'S NOT WORKING 

When I try to go to "http://samplesite/sample.aspx" it will send me to Google. It's not connecting to the server. 

When I try to connect it to the domain, I get an error message saying something along the lines of "A domain controller for the domain could not be contacted". 

The error message goes on to say there might be a DNS set up problem in the Details section. 

WHAT I HAVE TRIED TO DO 

This computer was originally hooked up to a different domain server: "samplesite2.local" and I went ahead and took that out by choosing WORKGROUP instead of DOMAIN, then restarting. I get the previously mentioned error message when trying to connect to the correct domain, "samplesite.local". 

I have changed the Primary DNS Suffix of my computer to samplesite.local so that it shows up when I do a "ipconfig /all" in the command prompt. That still wouldn't let me connect to the domain. (And, yes, I've tried using the wizard, but it won't even give me the pop up asking for a username and password.)

I opened up the TCP/IP config and added our WINS server manually to the WINS tab in the Advanced Options (ex: 192.168.123.123) and that seemed to work... for one of the computers!

I tried that on a second computer, and it just wouldn't work for the world. 

I've flushed the DNS countless of times, to no avail. 

The internet works just fine on all computers (internet is coming from a Windows Firewall, I'm told), but I cannot connect to the server!

If I view entire network, eventually the server will pop up (it takes a long while), but i cannot connect to it. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Sincerely,

Richard
When


----------



## mrdellano (Oct 17, 2008)

well, i figured it out. thanks for all of your help...


----------



## Froggie147 (Oct 20, 2008)

1 . Open "My Computer - Property - Computer Name " Change the member of to Workgroup" And give the name is you domain name , Now....restart your computer....
2 . Login as Administrator , go to step 1 , click more... , Check the checkbox , change the dns suffix to you domain name...and restart again
3. Login as Administrator , go to step 1 , change the "Member of to Domain" and give the name is you domain , and restart again restart again restart again.....ehhehehe....

If being not successful , i dont know .....weweewewewewewewewewewewe...........


----------

